# Missing your pet back home?



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)

If you are new to Cairo and would like to turn your apartment into a home then ESMA has the solution for you. 

600 plus cats are looking for a home plus 500 dogs would love a chance to be with a family. All our animals are "fixed" and have their rabies injection. There is no cost however we ask if you would voluntary donate the cost of the fixing op and rabies injection. Adoption forms are available through Maidenscotland. Thank you for thinking of a shelter animal.

ESMA


----------



## Githa (Jan 20, 2012)

ESMA
I know it not one of your cats - but I is evacuated out of Egypt and my cat is still in Cairo
All the paperwork - vacc . rabies ect . si done - and I already have a agent in Abu Dhabi to do the paperwork when he is in the airport here - and I have the import permit already 
But I how do I export the cat out of Egypt 
All the best of luck - and stat safe - you are doing a great work 
Githa


----------

